# Clicker training



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

I recently attended a clicker training workshop and I was truly inspired. So I went ahead and ordered some clickers and a book from amazon that is expected to come tomorrow. 

Any clicker training experiences? Tips? Recommendations? Stories? I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I clicker trained my golden Tally all the way to CDX, which we are working on now and Rally Excellent, which we finished. He is such a joyful learner, and it is a blast working with a dog who loves to work. I have a high opinion of clicker training.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are some tricks/behaviors that would be hard to teach any other way...
Liberty has an adorable reverse-front-while keeping eye contact (cue: Foolish! hahah) trick and Trace whispers - both were captured with a clicker.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Mandell Marlenes Celebration UD,RA,CGC, was clicker trained after her CD. My Cookie, Starseeker's Kissmas Cookie, CDX,RE,CGC was entirely trained with the clicker.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

We don't have any achievements yet, but I am clicker training my girl for competition obedience. Here are a couple of videos of the types of behaviours we train with the clicker! I love it and its amazing! Wouldn't have it any other way..


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Summer's Mom said:


> We don't have any achievements yet, but I am clicker training my girl for competition obedience. Here are a couple of videos of the types of behaviours we train with the clicker! I love it and its amazing! Wouldn't have it any other way..
> 
> YouTube - How my dog came to stand in her dish
> 
> ...



Cheryl, The video with Summer picking up her toys is great. Izzy knows how to take them out but I will have to start training her to pick up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Buster24 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks forball the great videos! Now im really eager to start clicker training!


----------

